# Happy New Year 2013



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

To all members of Talk Classical; I wish you a happy and joyful New Year!!! And I hope you'll have/are having/had a great new year's eve!! 

Best regards and wishes for 2013,
-Frederik

:cheers::cheers::cheers::tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy New Year Frederik, all mods/admins, and all members!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy New Year to you all and thank you for all the education I got from this forum in 2012. I'm looking forward for more in the coming year!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Just say no to fiscal cliffs, and have a healthy and prosperous...

View attachment 11415


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, sir, and the same to you and yours.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy new year*s*, everybody !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy new year! :trp:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy New Year! :guitar:


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy new Years boys and girls...Just came from the town sqare where one young lady kicked *** playing electrical cello and crowd loved it


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy New Year to all -- those already over the line and those approaching it fast! :cheers:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone, wherever you may be!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy New Year!!!

Anyone gonna watch the New Years Day Concert in Vienna on TV? Now it's a family tradition.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Frederik for giving us this wonderful & inspirational site. Happy New Year to you & to the back-room boys & girls & to everyone on TC.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyone gonna watch the New Years Day Concert in Vienna on TV? Now it's a family tradition.


I always watch but this time I'm going to try & spot females in the orchestra. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Anyone gonna watch the New Years Day Concert in Vienna on TV? Now it's a family tradition.


The same silly program of waltzes and lowbrow classical music played by grumpy looking men. Not my idea of a good time.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

As mentioned in the other thread, happy new year though I was too busy typing something I didn't post to respond in real time.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Anyone gonna watch the New Years Day Concert in Vienna on TV? Now it's a family tradition.


I usually tune in for a bit of it for the sake of tradition. But I must confess the music palls very quickly.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> Anyone gonna watch the New Years Day Concert in Vienna on TV? Now it's a family tradition.


We have live transmission every year guess this one too


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Interesting thing about New Year's in a casino: the day of Dec. 31, the hotel front desk is the busiest and the casino is dead while everyone checks into their rooms and has lunch/dinner. The night of Dec. 31, the casino is so packed you'll be hard-pressed to find an open seat, but the hotel front desk is dead, since everyone has already checked in. I got to go home early, and I'm glad about that because I have a nasty cold.

So, in about 6 minutes, Happy New Year to all our friends in Hawaii!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy new year to everybody 
Nothing changes with a new year, but with a new attitude comes a new begining


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy new year to everyone...moderators, members, regulars and the dismembered (lurkers lol!)!

Timezone changes....do we ever step into the same river twice? It flows...it goes....only in name only, do we ever. 

And what is this water of life? This joy...sprung from the foundation of being, always changing.

Enjoy your new flow in 2013


----------

